# Unconventional planted tank



## Fish Em (Jul 3, 2015)

I love looking at everyone's setups. It all looks like a piece out of a river or lake/swamp. Just wondering if anyone has a planted unconventional setup with DIY decor or placement, etc. Just to their personal liking, creativity, kids inspiration?

Please post pics if you do. I will post mine once I get the courage. 
One half of my 20 is bare sand with a moss "wall" for my cories and light dimmed (on accident)- they love the sand. The other half is planted with my husband's choice of colored gravel!


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

When first set up.








Roughly half way through the excess/high light/w no CO2 time period.








Farther along, but still in that high light/no CO2 period.








Last month/wrong date on picture.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/pGallery/pg_11849c.jpg


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

I always thought it would be funny to have some ewok action figures stumbling around a planted tank lol


----------



## Fish Em (Jul 3, 2015)

Raymond S. said:


> When first set up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is great! Makes my wall look like chopped liver!

Bump:


SwampGremlin said:


> I always thought it would be funny to have some ewok action figures stumbling around a planted tank lol


That kind of look is good for this thread.


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm doing a miniature Black Hills of South Dakota in my 120-H...although I could just look out my window I guess. Though there aren't giant shrimp & fish flying around in the sky (unless the VA screws up my meds). My Household 6's 60-P Mist is a rather standard scape. I am quickly losing my leatherworking space. Sorry for the cellphone pic, can't find the Nikon batteries after the move.


----------



## jonsnow (May 1, 2015)

That Black Hills scape looks like it will be awesome. How are you getting the dirt? to stay up so high without falling down?


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

jonsnow said:


> That Black Hills scape looks like it will be awesome. How are you getting the dirt? to stay up so high without falling down?


It's layered Aquasoil & Powersand. So, from bottom up: Powersand surrounded by Amazonia - Amazonia on top of that, added stone & Amazonia with a pocket for the Powersand - cover with Amazonia etc. Some of the stones are tall & placed on their sides, so that helps. Still, it holds up surprisingly well for being 4 Lg bags of Amazonia & a Lg bag of Powersand. UPS & FedEx guys hate me though!


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

1.5 gallon betta tank to be. Honestly, I don't know whose more aggressive- the raptor or the fish.


----------



## Sunsetsearider (Sep 30, 2012)

Google aquascape images and you can look for days~


----------



## xmpjx (May 31, 2015)

Kehy said:


> 1.5 gallon betta tank to be. Honestly, I don't know whose more aggressive- the raptor or the fish.


So Awesome!
New idea for my son's tank!


----------



## Fish Em (Jul 3, 2015)

Sunsetsearider said:


> Google aquascape images and you can look for days~


Thanks for the tip! I'm Loving the setups here so far, too. My son wants a crab tank with a bed in it. Probably not happening, but kids imaginations...


----------



## Fish Em (Jul 3, 2015)

*"The castle"*

Ok here is my moss wall that is not grown in yet. Will it ever? Do I need to add more moss? Anyway, this pic is more on the concept. My cories love swimming in the entrance. Son's inspiration.


----------



## Fish Em (Jul 3, 2015)

Black Hills Hillbilly said:


> It's layered Aquasoil & Powersand. So, from bottom up: Powersand surrounded by Amazonia - Amazonia on top of that, added stone & Amazonia with a pocket for the Powersand - cover with Amazonia etc. Some of the stones are tall & placed on their sides, so that helps. Still, it holds up surprisingly well for being 4 Lg bags of Amazonia & a Lg bag of Powersand. UPS & FedEx guys hate me though!


Looks really good. I was really considering amazonia for my 20. Is it good for vallisneria? Everything is growing fine in potting soil, I just don't want to do all the work to make it dirted for my 20.


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks. The Black Hills scape is actually my 2nd planted tank ever. I just got into the hobby less than a month ago (go big or go home, right?!). So don't take my word for it, BUT, what I've read from people with vallisneria/Amazonia is it doesn't do much if anything at all. There's still root dosing & melting plant. There's a billion people more qualified than me to answer that question, I'm sure.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Fish Em said:


> Ok here is my moss wall that is not grown in yet. Will it ever? Do I need to add more moss? Anyway, this pic is more on the concept. My cories love swimming in the entrance. Son's inspiration.


Moss can take months, even up to a year to fill in properly, depending on species/variety. Once its settled in though, it can grow pretty fast. My vote is let it be


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm supposed to be creating one but haven't had the chance to start it. But take a look at this older thread for some inspiration. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=443297


----------



## Fish Em (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks! The wall just started growing a lot more this last week. Yay! Maybe I will make a journey of it. I just need a good camera.

Bump: I just saw the link! That is sooo fun-all of them.


----------

